# Advice for Fresh Mint?



## Liz Brooks (Jun 25, 2009)

I am writing about fresh mint today. I used it in a chicken recipe last week and it was divine. What do you use mint in? Any growing tips?


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 25, 2009)

i wouldnt mind hearing some suggestions, too....we have been growing some mint, and aside from a mojito or two, im not sure what to use it in

i wonder if it would be good in a spicy mango salsa?


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jun 25, 2009)

I did make Mojio chicken the other day. It was awesome-light rum, mint, lime juice marinade-it was really good!


----------



## luvs (Jun 25, 2009)

we cook mint gastrique at school, & you could garnish desserts with that & mint leaves. you can make a mint pesto.


----------



## Laury (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you post the chicken with mint recipe?  Sounds intriguing.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 25, 2009)

Put a handful of leaves in the pot when you brew tea--good hot or iced.


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2009)

I love it in fruit salad. I chiffonade it and sprinkle it over the fruit.


----------



## Mark Webster (Jun 25, 2009)

A final touch to a dessert is nice. Adding it to a summer cold pasta salad is fun as well as long as you don't add to much. You can also add a little to a spinach pesto. Just remember a little goes a long way. Also as far as growing tips go. Mint can take over a garden. Last year I had a spearmint plant and the year I have chocolate mint growing in my garden.


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is the recipe (as I wrote it-I can't post links yet):

*Mint Mojito chicken*
one lime
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons light rum
5 tablespoons fresh mint
4-5 boneless chicken breasts

Take the lime and shave off the green peel into your blender. I love my zester, but because you are blending it, you could use a potato peeler if you do not have a zester. Careful to only get the green part of the lime, the white part (the pith) does not taste good. Add the olive oil, rum, and washed mint in too. Mix until pureed. 

Pour the marinade in a freezer bag with the chicken. Let it sit and work magic for about eight hours or so.

You can grill or bake your chicken. If you are grilling, cook, covered over medium coals for about ten minutes, turning half way through. Make sure it is not pink on the inside before serving. If you are baking, brown each side in a saute pan for about three minutes on each side of the breasts. Place on baking sheet and cook at 350 for about 15-20 minutes, or until no longer pink on the inside. Serve hot!


----------



## letscook (Jun 26, 2009)

mint brownies are good


----------



## SRL (Jun 27, 2009)

Liz Brooks said:


> ...  Any growing tips?


 
Grow it in a pot buried up to the rim in your herb garden to keep in from spreading. If you live where there are hard freezes in winter, clip it back to the roots in the fall and let it resprout fresh in the spring.


----------



## Constance (Jun 28, 2009)

Put a little chiffonade of fresh mint in with peas...it really compliments the flavor. 
You can also make mint jelly, which is supposed to be good with lamb.


----------



## Dove (Jun 28, 2009)

*I have spearmint plants in my lawn...Paul use to love to mow the back yard...lol *


----------



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2009)

We sometimes add mint to a chuck roast. I cook it as if for pot roast and gravy in a slow cooker adding red wine..At the last 20 min of cooking I load it up with fresh mint then serve the gravy over thick slices of french bread with meat and some of the cooked mint on top.
kadesma


----------



## danpeikes (Jun 28, 2009)

use it to add some punch to salad dressings


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 28, 2009)

Tabouli, stuffed grape leaves, iced tea, dry it then make tea by placing the dry leaves in a coffee maker ( with the filter)


----------



## x7anooonah (Dec 30, 2009)

I love mint and always have it in the fridge. I drink it with my hot tea daily. Cardamom pods or fresh mint are what I choose for tea. 

My mom grows mint back home in TN she grows 4 different kinds. The chocolate mint is divine I used it making desserts last time I was in.


----------

